# Laguardia Airport NY Arrival/pickup question



## w.bob

Picking someone up flying in on Spirit air tomorrow and trying to find out how pickups work at this airport. I know they will be in terminal B. Is there any type of waiting area to park while waiting? Is there and area to pull up to in order to load baggage into the car? I can't seem to find any straight forward info. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## brother coony

There is only paid parking,You just have to pull into the Paid parking area and park, can't remember what the fee is. if you pull up and there are at the curb, you can stop to pick them up if not you cant wait there


----------



## Talent312

_From the horse's mouth..._ 
*Passenger Drop Off and Pick Up:*
Parking is prohibited in front of or next to any terminals. Terminal frontages are for active loading and unloading only. Unattended vehicles will be towed at the owner's express.

One protocol that we've used:
1. The traveler calls on their cell upon landing (as soon as allowed).
2. We agree on an estimated pick-up time (~ 30 - 45 minutes out).
3. They call again when when they have bags in hand, ready to exit.
4. We say, "Oh! Its gonna be about 'x' more minutes. We'll call when we're at the terminal."
... _and close our laptop at whatever wi-fi hot spot we're at._


----------



## Anne S

Parking at LaGuardia is $3 forthe first half hour, $3 for each half hour thereafter.


----------



## w.bob

Thanks to all. I just parked on the main rd and waited for a cell phone call when they got their bags. worked out fine.


----------



## djs

I believe Spirit has recently (or soon will) begun charging an extra fee to passengers who will either be picked up or dropped off at the airport so you might want to warn your friends about this.


----------



## w.bob

djs said:


> I believe Spirit has recently (or soon will) begun charging an extra fee to passengers who will either be picked up or dropped off at the airport so you might want to warn your friends about this.



I know they charge for everything under the sun but the cost of airfare for this trip with all of the extra charges was still over $100.00 less then any of the others. With that said my friends thought the plane was dirty.


----------



## pranas

Just how can they do this? People take busess,cabs, and shuttles to airports.  Buses do not give receipts.


----------



## fillde

Spirit knows people in HIGH places.


----------

